# Best Nicotine for High Nic Juices



## Carnival (16/2/19)

Hey guys,

Which brand of nic would you recommend for mixing juices at 9/12mg?

I found 2 tobacco recipes I’d like to try, but my experience with DIY juice so far is that anything more than 3mg becomes too much for me. I mix low nic at the moment (1.8 - 2mg) but I still want a high nic tobacco juice to enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (16/2/19)

Carnival said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Which brand of nic would you recommend for mixing juices at 9/12mg?
> 
> I found 2 tobacco recipes I’d like to try, but my experience with DIY juice so far is that anything more than 3mg becomes too much for me. I mix low nic at the moment (1.8 - 2mg) but I still want a high nic tobacco juice to enjoy.


I'd recommend Gold Nic from BLCK for this. Probably the best I've used.

What tobacco recipes are you going to mix up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (16/2/19)

GSM500 said:


> I'd recommend Gold Nic from BLCK for this. Probably the best I've used.
> 
> What tobacco recipes are you going to mix up?



Thank you! @GSM500 

I was thinking of mixing up Honey Wood - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2678925/Honey+Wood

And Cardinal - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/24962

Reactions: Like 2


----------

